# Let's make an TDF Whatsapp Group



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Please signup for Whatsapp Group here. 

*SIGNUP*


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2015)

Subbed, keep me posted.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2015)

Telegram instead of Whatsapp.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Telegram instead of Whatsapp.



Not all are on Telegram and many won't prefer to have an extra chat app.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Not all are on Telegram and many won't prefer to have an extra chat app.



Better file sharing and group options.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Better file sharing and group options.



I do agree on that as I am using it myself but the thing is we need to understand that most of the members are already on whatsapp.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 17, 2015)

hangouts
please, it has pc support as well as phone


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> hangouts
> please, it has pc support as well as phone



Whatsapp do have an web version I guess.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 17, 2015)

that is a disgrace to actual pc support


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm up for it on one condition.

No forwarded jokes, I mean no copy-pasted joke at all.
Like, never ever...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> that is a disgrace to actual pc support



Yes, then let's vote for Whatsapp, Telegram and Hangouts



rhitwick said:


> I'm up for it on one condition.
> 
> No forwarded jokes, I mean no copy-pasted joke at all.
> Like, never ever...



I will make sure that no put trash there and will show no mercy to these peoples.  I am in Techenclave whatsapp group and they seems to be doing great there.

- - - Updated - - -

I am not finding an option for Poll. So keeping this as manual contest. Standings as of now: 3x vote for Whatsapp, 1 for Telegram and 1 for Hangouts.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I am not finding an option for Poll. So keeping this as manual contest. Standings as of now: 3x vote for Whatsapp, 1 for Telegram and 1 for Hangouts.


Reported for this. Mods would add it if you can't.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 17, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Reported for this. Mods would add it if you can't.



That's great. Thank you!


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not to kill the mood, but why is this actually required?, how it would be different from the forum?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 17, 2015)

y u guiz no <3 Hike? It is Indian. Telegram is Russian. You want Putin to read your texts or what?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 17, 2015)

des hike hav pc vursion  ? if yus im in


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2015)

Anorion said:


> y u guiz no <3 Hike? It is Indian. Telegram is Russian. You want Putin to read your texts or what?


Better Putin than Ambani.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 17, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Not to kill the mood, but why is this actually required?, how it would be different from the forum?



It can be used for many purposes from fun to trivial discussions. It will be also easy for planning local meetups. 



Anorion said:


> y u guiz no <3 Hike? It is Indian. Telegram is Russian. You want Putin to read your texts or what?





Nerevarine said:


> des hike hav pc vursion  ? if yus im in



Please don't even consider Hike. The stickers and the nudge option.....

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Better Putin than Ambani.



ROFL


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 17, 2015)

We already have a small group of TDF members on whatsapp. ~20 members. [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> We already have a small group of TDF members on whatsapp. ~20 members. [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]



You want ot expand its horizon or want to keep it limited?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 17, 2015)

Its for... uh "playdate", there is another for CoC
really like hangouts idea, make new group for this



tkin said:


> Better Putin than Ambani.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 17, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> You want ot expand its horizon or want to keep it limited?


Check with Anirban. He is the admin and has organised information for the members. We can expand.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 17, 2015)

+1 for whatsapp


----------



## kaz (Sep 17, 2015)

Though I have Hike, Telegram, Line etc. installed, they are on hibernate for ever..

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Its for... uh "playdate", there is another for CoC



You are dead on both


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2015)

These messaging services are a disgrace to people for a technology forum.

I vote for IRC channel. #krow should be on the list.


----------



## kaz (Sep 17, 2015)

Why it's written *Internet Chat Relay (IRC) Channel: #krow* instead of Internet Relay Chat (IRC) Channel: #krow

- - - Updated - - -

krow has existed since long still not many people are using that


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2015)

What would be the best irc app for android?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2015)

Fixed kaz. Thanks. 
Best app for Android is AndChat undoubtedly.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 17, 2015)

I liked the hangout idea. !


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 19, 2015)

We go with the majority which is in favor of whatsapp. First post is updated with form to signup for TDF's whatsapp group. Join now.


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> We go with the majority which is in favor of whatsapp. First post is updated with form to signup for TDF's whatsapp group. Join now.


*i.imgur.com/mTW763R.png


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 19, 2015)

tkin said:


> *i.imgur.com/mTW763R.png



Fixed.


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Fixed.



Done.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2015)

Signed up...


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2015)

Completed! 
We have so many Whatsapp groups on TDF now.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

Time to add another group


----------



## Flash (Sep 19, 2015)

So what you guys do on Whatsapp?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 19, 2015)

what? another whatsapp group???


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 19, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> what? another whatsapp group???





Hrishi said:


> Completed!
> We have so many Whatsapp groups on TDF now.



This group is made to cater all of the members not just limited to some gaming group, etc. 



Flash said:


> So what you guys do on Whatsapp?



Join us to know.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 19, 2015)

Whats the point of a group with a limit of 100? Use #krow or an offtopic thread.  And I really don't get this infatuation with Chatting apps.

You'll find 100's of posts in the group and then it becomes difficult to follow. In the end you end up not reading it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2015)

> offtopic thread



senpai pls, dont make us cri agin after what raaabo did


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> senpai pls, dont make us cri agin after what raaabo did



Not a regular here anymore. What did he do?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2015)

he banned the offtopic thread after repeated requests and/or counter request


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

offtopic thread


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2015)

The Geeks need some place to procrastinate


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> The Geeks need some place to procrastinate



Hell Yeah! Waiting for other members to join it and then we can have a lot of fun.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Please signup for Whatsapp Group here.
> 
> *SIGNUP*



Done..


----------



## Flash (Sep 19, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Join us to know.



Done.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 19, 2015)

Ssk: Off-topic thread was difficult to manage due to all the not so off-topic posts. People use to abuse it heavily to avoid creating deserving threads.
Technically, it had bad impact on search engines and forum reputation, since new members found use to judge the forum from off-topic thread.

In short, too much hassle with the thread.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2015)

how about a off topic thread accessible only for members with 100+posts and free from search web crawler


----------



## Vyom (Sep 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> how about a off topic thread accessible only for members with 100+posts and free from search web crawler



Its a customized requirement. Don't even know if VBulletin supports it. Nevertheless it would be good if we can do such thing. For now an offtopic thread is on low priority than getting the forum bugs fixed, which sadly are still present.

I hope this post is the last offtopic post for this thread.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 19, 2015)

chatbox


----------



## ZTR (Sep 19, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Its a customized requirement. Don't even know if VBulletin supports it. Nevertheless it would be good if we can do such thing. For now an offtopic thread is on low priority than getting the forum bugs fixed, which sadly are still present.
> 
> I hope this post is the last offtopic post for this thread.


Dunno about vbulletin but IPBoard has a feature where only a particular user group can access a sub forum which is normally hidden away from guest users and new users 
Know about it as a forum that I use has implemented such sub forum 

Sorry about going offtopic again


----------



## Superayush (Sep 20, 2015)

Seems a good idea but there is a limit of 100 people on whatsapp group


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 20, 2015)

Added more people into the group. For the limit, I guess I can increase it with the jailbreaked version of whatsapp else we might switch to other app in future.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 20, 2015)

kaz said:


> You are dead on both



Not dead, reading every word and catching up



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> You'll find 100's of posts in the group and then it becomes difficult to follow. In the end you end up not reading it.


still stuck in last to last wedneday


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

The group is functional now.


----------



## Flash (Sep 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> The group is functional now.


Hyper functional. Within 3 hours, i've received ~200 chat messages


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> Hyper functional. Within 3 hours, i've received ~200 chat messages



Yeah I am getting like 50 msg in every 30 mins or so.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> Hyper functional. Within 3 hours, i've received ~200 chat messages





$hadow said:


> Yeah I am getting like 50 msg in every 30 mins or so.



and it is going to be more functional as more and more members joins.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'll join once I get a new phone.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2015)

ill join once i get a new router 
damn you guys for choosing whatsapp 

- - - Updated - - -

how do  i join the group btw ? I registered in that link


----------



## polupoka (Sep 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Done..



Done....


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2015)

I hope so, but I am constantly loosing the track of chat.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2015)

Joined. Lets see..


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I hope so, but I am constantly loosing the track of chat.




Loosing?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 21, 2015)

Flash said:


> Loosing?



How on earth flash knows about Grammar so much? I thought Grammar Nazi didn't existed on your planet. 

Added more members to the group. The group is going very good than expected.


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> How on earth flash knows about Grammar so much? I thought Grammar Nazi didn't existed on your planet.




Speed force


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2015)

Group is going too fast


----------



## Anorion (Sep 21, 2015)

every message gives indigestion to telecom company owners


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Raaabo (Sep 21, 2015)

Invite me also


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2015)

Anorion said:


> every message gives indigestion to telecom company owners




I guess digit will receive a letter from Telco's to shut down this thread and to dissolve the WhatsApp group.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 21, 2015)

Joined still no response on Whatsapp


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2015)

how to join, im noob at whatsapp..


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 21, 2015)

Filled the form, No response yet


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 21, 2015)

Current count : 41/100.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 21, 2015)

i have submitted my details..please add me also..


----------



## Vyom (Sep 21, 2015)

Amazing to see that the interest for Telegram is equivalent to IRC = Very low.

Though I am sure the users who didn't select Telegram just aren't aware of its advantages. If you can run WhatsApp you can surely run the true cross platform app Telegram.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 21, 2015)

Hike dude bro. It is the coolest. Stickers are so useful and saves lot of unnecessary typing.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Hike dude bro. It is the coolest. Stickers are so useful and saves lot of unnecessary typing.



I wanted to quote you with that nana patekar hike meme but couldnt find in google.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 21, 2015)

phew then it is at least not hogya tera
was it ab bhi time hai sudhar ja? 


hike has _stickers_
a funny picture with text on it is an _image macro_
"meme" was originally coined by Richard Dawkins in the book The Selfish Gene in this manner


> We need a name for the new replicator, a noun that conveys the idea of a unit of cultural transmission, or a unit of imitation. 'Mimeme' comes from a suitable Greek root, but I want a monosyllable that sounds a bit like 'gene'. I hope my classicist friends will forgive me if I abbreviate mimeme to meme. If it is any consolation, it could alternatively be thought of as being related to 'memory', or to the French word même. It should be pronounced to rhyme with 'cream'.


----------



## polupoka (Sep 21, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Amazing to see that the interest for Telegram is equivalent to IRC = Very low.
> 
> Though I am sure the users who didn't select Telegram just aren't aware of its advantages. If you can run WhatsApp you can surely run the true cross platform app Telegram.


I voted for telegram. But fate made me request for whatsapp group


----------



## Vyom (Sep 21, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Hike dude bro. It is the coolest. Stickers are so useful and saves lot of unnecessary typing.





A smiley is supposed to depict one word. Or two or more words. Basically an emotion.
How is a sticker any different than smiley, only bigger?

To depict a sentence, you would need to type a sentence. A smiley or sticker can't make you avoid typing a full sentence.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 21, 2015)

Vyom said:


> A smiley is supposed to depict one word. Or two or more words. Basically an emotion.
> How is a sticker any different than smiley, only bigger?
> 
> To depict a sentence, you would need to type a sentence. A smiley or sticker can't make you avoid typing a full sentence.


Seems like you haven't see the stickers on hike lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 22, 2015)

I dont mind anything that has actual pc support, be it hangouts, hike or telegram

We should all have teamed up to defeat the whatsapp overlords


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2015)

yeah. Whatsapp originally started as a paid service on iOS as soon as it got push notifications. 
Everyone who got it for free are late to the party.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> We should all have teamed up to defeat the whatsapp overlords



That my friend, we hardly ever do. We tend to succumb to peer pressure and join things we don't actually like.
It's easy to join, but hard to leave.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 22, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Seems like you haven't see the stickers on hike lol



or on messenger


----------



## tkin (Sep 22, 2015)

Vyom said:


> That my friend, we hardly ever do. We tend to succumb to peer pressure and join things we don't actually like.
> It's easy to join, but hard to leave.


Live in a democracy, must abide by democracy. So if the nation wants to see Lalu as the next PM, YOU WILL SUCCUMB TO DEMOCRACY.


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 23, 2015)

I signed up for it as well


----------



## Uchihamadara (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey has anyone tried bleep ??? I read about it on internet.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 30, 2015)

Uchihamadara said:


> Hey has anyone tried bleep ??? I read about it on internet.



Most won't prefer to keep a separate app than whats app just for TDF Group.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 1, 2015)

i switch off my data/wifi for a few hours, and then when i switch on, BAAM; atleast 600 messages on the group. ATLEAST. the most i have seen since the time i joined was 1000 texts in 9hrs. 

in retrospect, my decision to put the group on 1 year mute was the best decision ever. 

and a few days back, the dudes were discussing animal sexuality. i mean, WHAT???


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> in retrospect, my decision to put the group on 1 year mute was the best decision ever.


Did that, right after joining the group.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 3, 2015)

I mute all my groups upon joining, depending on the group's activeness and contents shared, I unmute those.. But this group.. Nope, never!!


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 13, 2015)

Can someone add me to the group on whatsapp.
I had to quit the group since it was eating in to my Mobile Data.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone add me to the group on whatsapp.
> I had to quit the group since it was eating in to my Mobile Data.



Sure will do now.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 13, 2015)

Will try bleep


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone add me to the group on whatsapp.
> I had to quit the group since it was eating in to my Mobile Data.



Have you filled the form? I am not seeing your details in it.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 13, 2015)

I caught up! No mute! Bring it on :gameface:


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 14, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Have you filled the form? I am not seeing your details in it.


Last time I didn't give any details and I was added to the group without my permission. 
I was ok with that anyways.
Now I have given my details in the sign up.


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2015)

50+ and growing. 
Whatsapp may send mails to the group admins to dissolve the group, as their servers are overloading. 

Seems forum posts and comments have been reduced, because of the Whatsapp group.


----------



## tkin (Oct 14, 2015)

Every time I bring my whatsapp out of Greenified mode the entire UI hangs for a few secs


----------



## Anorion (Oct 14, 2015)

In other news, antacid sales have mysteriously increased near airtel offices


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> In other news, antacid sales have mysteriously increased near airtel offices



 Why so?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 28, 2015)

Applied on that form couple of weeks ago,  no reply yet..


----------



## Rajat Giri (Nov 28, 2015)

Filled in my details.


----------



## snap (Nov 29, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Applied on that form couple of weeks ago,  no reply yet..



lol u ain't in the group yet?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 29, 2015)

snap said:


> lol u ain't in the group yet?



I'm not that active on the forum, didn't know about it.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 29, 2015)

signed up,mod?


----------



## Flash (Nov 29, 2015)

WhatsApp group on peak hours:

*www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/party/dance-party-dj-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 29, 2015)

its been around three hours since i signed up for the group no notification since then?


----------



## a_medico (Nov 29, 2015)

Is there a tdf movies-only whatsapp group... Just askin  


Signed up


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I mute all my groups upon joining, depending on the group's activeness and contents shared, I unmute those.. But this group.. Nope, never!!



I don't like to see undread messages number. So don't joing any big groups at all.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 29, 2015)

vedula.k95 said:


> its been around three hours since i signed up for the group no notification since then?



Sorry. I had been inactive on Whatsapp for quite a time. I will notify the other admins about the new registrations and hopefully you will be added to the group soon.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> I don't like to see undread messages number. So don't joing any big groups at all.



Its usually most active on nights and on mondays!!


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Its usually most active on nights and on mondays!!


*im2.ezgif.com/tmp/ezgif-2376647305.gif


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Its usually most active on nights and on mondays!!



I sleep early now. No more a night owl.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2015)

How many members are now?

what is rule of the group ?

Why not Telegram ?

Privacy will be exposed isn't it ?


----------



## ZTR (Dec 2, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> How many members are now?
> 
> what is rule of the group ?
> 
> ...


58

No rules 

Cause most have whatsapp and majority are not willing to shift to telegram


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 2, 2015)

I have signed up but still I'm not added in the tdf WhatsApp group.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 2, 2015)

All added to the group. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

I have applied. When can I expect to accepted?


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 2, 2015)

ZTR said:


> 58
> 
> No rules
> 
> Cause most have whatsapp and majority are not willing to shift to telegram



[STRIKE]No rules[/STRIKE]



> No NSFW images/Videos
> No Sh***y forwards
> No spamming


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> [STRIKE]No rules[/STRIKE]


when will I be accepted?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 2, 2015)

Start a Hike group guys, its much better. 
BTW, applied for the WhatsApp group. Waiting for shortlist.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 7, 2015)

If we all shift to Hike/Telegram etc it will be much better. I wouldnt mind using 2 to 3 more Chat apps to form this TDF group. Btw i submitted the form


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> Start a Hike group guys, its much better.
> BTW, applied for the WhatsApp group. Waiting for shortlist.



I vote for Telegram


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 8, 2015)

Telegram has my vote. Me and a few others are already on telegram group.


----------



## Naveen.S (Dec 8, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Telegram has my vote. Me and a few others are already on telegram group.


I am already in Whatsapp Group. Add me in Telegram group too.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 8, 2015)

Is there a Telegram group? Just paste the Joinchat link here. Telegram is much better in all aspects .. No need to share your number, can be accessed on web and doesnt suck much like WhatsApp.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 8, 2015)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Is there a Telegram group? Just paste the Joinchat link here. Telegram is much better in all aspects .. No need to share your number, can be accessed on web and doesnt suck much like WhatsApp.


Biggest problem in what'sapp is images. It give the worst quality of images shared. Other than that, its fine.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 8, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Biggest problem in what'sapp is images. It give the worst quality of images shared. Other than that, its fine.



You do realize that not every one uses wifi right? It compresses images to give smaller size.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 10, 2015)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Is there a Telegram group? Just paste the Joinchat link here. Telegram is much better in all aspects .. No need to share your number, can be accessed on web and doesnt suck much like WhatsApp.



whats joinchat??


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 10, 2015)

You can see the joinchat link if you click on Add Member > Invite to Group via Link.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> How many members are now?
> 
> what is rule of the group ?
> 
> ...



Lots of.
Rule is troll hard.
Should be Telegram, but majority likes WhatsApps.
Yes.

I am in Telegram group. And it have 11 members. 
I invite [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] in Telegram group.


----------



## Raaabo (Jan 6, 2016)

Nah, not on telegram.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 6, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Lots of.
> *Rule is troll hard*.



Though I was enthusiast at first and did provide my number and was not included the bolded line make me think that was good for me.

- - - Updated - - -



Geek-With-Lens said:


> I will make sure that no put trash there and will show no mercy to these peoples.  I am in Techenclave whatsapp group and they seems to be doing great there.



was promised this though.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 6, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> Though I was enthusiast at first and did provide my number and was not included the bolded line make me think that was good for me.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




The group was under control till the time I supervised it. I am not on Whatsapp currently and it is not managed by me. So, don't really know what is going out there.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 6, 2016)

We should move the group to telegram. Reasons being:
1. Better privacy(telephone numbers directly not revealed if not saved as contact)
2. Truly Crossplatform and multi device support
3. Bots and better API support(coders among us can have fun)


----------



## Vyom (Jan 6, 2016)

Raaabo said:


> Nah, not on telegram.



Why not. What if I can help you decide which IM to is best for you? 
(Created this today)



Spoiler



*i1.wp.com/vineetkumar.me/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/IM_Flowchart.png


----------



## tkin (Jan 6, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Why not. What if I can help you decide which IM to is best for you?
> (Created this today)
> 
> 
> ...


In reality which client you end up using depends solely upon what your peers, specially your loved ones are using, 99% of the time its whatsapp.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2016)

tkin said:


> In reality which client you end up using depends solely upon what your peers, specially your loved ones are using, 99% of the time its whatsapp.


.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 6, 2016)

tkin said:


> In reality which client you end up using depends solely upon what your peers, specially your loved ones are using, 99% of the time its whatsapp.


I believe in being a peer, and pivoting the ship to sail towards whats best and not be a sheep and follow the herd.

If technology enthusiasts like us don't do that, then I guess no one would.


----------



## ratul (Jan 7, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I believe in being a peer, and pivoting the ship to sail towards whats best and not be a sheep and follow the herd.
> 
> If technology enthusiasts like us don't do that, then I guess no one would.



The problem is that the usage of these apps does depend on your peers, most of the geeks actually liked Google+ more than facebook, and we all know what happened there. These are social apps, and the only governing factor here is the number of people in your circle using the app, no matter if a better app comes into market, if it doesn't have anyone to interact to, then it's just destined to be doomed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2016)

tkin said:


> In reality which client you end up using depends solely upon what your peers, specially your loved ones are using, 99% of the time its whatsapp.



loved ones will always use whataspp...but TDF members can use Telegram also


----------



## Vyom (Jan 7, 2016)

I have another POV. If 'love ones' can't use the IM you are using, they don't love you enough. xD


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 7, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I have another POV. If 'love ones' can't use the IM you are using, they don't love you enough. xD


Lol. 
Now everyone is gonna question is each other. Some breakups might happen. 
Get ready to be blamed for. xD


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 7, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I have another POV. If 'love ones' can't use the IM you are using, they don't love you enough. xD


That goes both ways


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I have another POV. If 'love ones' can't use the IM you are using, they don't love you enough. xD


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I have another POV. If 'love ones' can't use the IM you are using, they don't love you enough. xD


Not all times. That's like pushing your preference on your loved ones.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 8, 2016)

Flash said:


> Not all times. That's like pushing your preference on your loved ones.


And to stuck on WhatsApp, just because your loved ones is using it, isn't pushing their preference on us?

I am sorry my friend, but you have a biased perspective, against your own self.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 8, 2016)

There is no point of discussing loved ones in this group...
and it won't affect to have another IM app for joining a group.

If everybody agrees lets create/join a TDF telegram group


----------



## snap (Jan 8, 2016)

The poll shows that people prefer whatsapp...


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 11, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Please signup for Whatsapp Group here.
> 
> *SIGNUP*



Why* Group* . why not *Channel* in Telegram .

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Lots of.
> Rule is troll hard.
> Should be Telegram, but majority likes WhatsApps.
> Yes.
> ...



Group name in Telegram ?????

- - - Updated - - -

+1 Telegram


----------



## Naveen.S (Jan 11, 2016)

I am already in Whatsapp Group and willing to use Telegram.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 11, 2016)

Naveen.S said:


> I am already in Whatsapp Group and willing to use Telegram.



if you join the Telegram , 
you can try most popular Channels..

*telegram.me/UPSCKPSCStudyMaterials
*telegram.me/historygram
*telegram.me/movieworldchannel
*telegram.me/BoringClass
*telegram.me/TechGuide
*telegram.me/common_mistakes
*telegram.me/bestmemes
*telegram.me/indianmovies
*telegram.me/MovieDownloads


*www.digit.in/forum/mobile-apps/191697-im-telegram-4.html


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 11, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> Why* Group* . why not *Channel* in Telegram .



We had a poll here and most of the members favored Whatsapp.


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2016)

guys just my two paise on this.

I feel the forum is in a depressing state. If we move away all the discussions from here, I feel it will be dead. I think it already is.

Nothing against groups, but that's what I feel.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2016)

ico said:


> guys just my two paise on this.
> 
> I feel the forum is in a depressing state. If we move away all the discussions from here, I feel it will be dead. I think it already is.
> 
> Nothing against groups, but that's what I feel.



true. i second that. 

the whatsapp group, although it brings the members closer, should serve as an off-topic thread kinda thing. 
but its turning into what forum should be ideally.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 12, 2016)

It was created for off topic things only. People are using the group more as they find real time replies/solutions to their queries more easy which is does leading to reduction in number of discussions here. I have to agree with ico that TDF is dying. I am finding other forums more useful and active now-a-days. Although, these group also have their separate Whatsapp group but still their forum is doing good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2016)

ico said:


> guys just my two paise on this.
> 
> *I feel the forum is in a depressing state*. If we move away all the discussions from here, I feel it will be dead. I think it already is.
> 
> Nothing against groups, but that's what I feel.


Indeed it is.

lots of old good members are gone.
forum count is decreasing and also the thread posts.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 12, 2016)

Why the thread title is still "Let's make an TDF Whatsapp Group 				"?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 16, 2016)

Is this working whatsaap group I just fill the form


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2016)

keeping in mind the current state of the forum, I would urge the senior members to discourage any posts/questions apart from what can be classified as "Off Topic" in the WhatsApp group. 

if anyone posts any such queries/posts, ask them to post on the forum. 

Keep in mind that the group is a closed one, and has a limited reach, while the forum has a wider reach and audience.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 17, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> keeping in mind the current state of the forum, I would urge the senior members to discourage any posts/questions apart from what can be classified as "Off Topic" in the WhatsApp group.
> 
> if anyone posts any such queries/posts, ask them to post on the forum.
> 
> Keep in mind that the group is a closed one, and has a limited reach, while the forum has a wider reach and audience.


I would disagree..  More and more members stopped visiting forums..  And this leads to lower activeness on forums..  And yeah this caused me to move away from forums..  And i feel others would have felt the same.


----------



## jaleel (Mar 8, 2017)

Ca't able to open google sheet, which available in 1st page, why?


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 8, 2017)

jaleel said:


> Ca't able to open google sheet, which available in 1st page, why?



I have PMed you the Group Link!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2017)

need more forum drama and fights.. will bring in more members, where's ithehappy, seamon, kkn at


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> need more forum drama and fights.. will bring in more members, where's ithehappy, seamon, kkn at


seamon probably in USA
kkn is in the group
ithehappy keeps rage quitting and re-joining it.


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2017)

jaleel said:


> Ca't able to open google sheet, which available in 1st page, why?


Newbie to whatsapp group.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 2, 2018)

how do I join WhatsApp group?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 2, 2018)

This error is coming 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180102/3d58ffc096469da127b1e2289dce6306.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2018)

NIGHTMARE said:


> This error is coming
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180102/3d58ffc096469da127b1e2289dce6306.jpg
> 
> ...


If you want to join, PM me. I will send you the Group link


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 13, 2018)

add me plz: 
**MOD Edit: Do not share your phone number publicly.*


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2018)

You post your number on a public online forum, then complain when scammers scam you? Have some common sense, if you want to get in, ask someone for invite via PM.


----------



## Flash (Jan 13, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> You post your number on a public online forum, then complain when scammers scam you? Have some common sense, if you want to get in, ask someone for invite via PM.


I guess he's offline for long time. Maybe mods can edit the post. @SaiyanGoku  or @Anorion , pls do the needful.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 31, 2018)

I am trying to join the whatsapp group since last year. Link's not  working lol.I want in.


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2018)

Ronnie012 said:


> I am trying to join the whatsapp group since last year. Link's not  working lol.I want in.


@Hrishi @ZTR @Stormbringer @kaz @ariftwister  can add you.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 1, 2018)

Ronnie012 said:


> I am trying to join the whatsapp group since last year. Link's not  working lol.I want in.


PM me your Name and Number.


----------

